
Ransomware Creators Let Man Off the Hook Due to His Low Income - znpy
http://wccftech.com/thundercrypt-ransomware-taiwanese-man/
======
znpy
Nice discussion on reddit:
[http://musho.tk/l/c375f01a](http://musho.tk/l/c375f01a)

